# Damage = Not as Bad?



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 28, 2011)

Seems that we dodged a bullet in western NH (Upper Valley).  It looks like it is done already.  We got almost nothing in terms of rain, got some sleet (half inch) and now it is done, or so I think.  Originally many weather sites were calling for snow to sleet to rain to heavy rain for almost all areas.  Looks like many places north of lakes region NH and into western Maine have had a fair amount of snow.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 28, 2011)

isnt there a 2nd round coming later?  down here on LI thats what its calling for


----------



## Breeze (Feb 28, 2011)

If this is damage I wonder whats  coming????????? 

Fully  6 " of fresh SNOW here TODAYon the  Androscoggin floodplain  ( Gilead/West Bethel)  temp is 22 and its  been snowing since ~ 6 AM. 

I suppose  things  could go  wrong for a bit  this  afternoon, but since we've  had  a good bit  more than a foot of  fresh in the last  4 days, it will  have to be pretty  damn  fast  and  dire to call it   "damage".  If it  does get a little wet and heavy, it won't  blow around! 

Breeze


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2011)

The forecast is for snow in the morning and sleet/freezing-rain in the afternoon. 

I'll be the first to admit I cancelled a 3 day trip for fear that if that's indeed the case, over-night it might freeze to a breakable crust on top of sugary powder tomorrow. Not the kind of condition I'd like to deal with on a back country trip.

But if the forecast is wrong, as was the case this past weekend, I'll be missing out on a lot of powder unfortunatelly.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 28, 2011)

Bromley is closed today due to severe icing..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2011)

FWIW it has been colder than forecast here in Rutland, VT.  We got about an inch of snow out of it and little rain.  Some icing, but not much.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2011)

When I left my place at Mount Snow today at about 12:30, it was still about 25 degrees, the sleet had stopped, and I shoveled about 3" of sleet off my walkway - gonna end up as a net gain storm for them and if the winds fire up soon, it will keep the almost 2 feet of lighter fluff that fell since friday in place!


----------



## Breeze (Feb 28, 2011)

After  5 Pm in West  Bethel.  temp 32 F some  precip now  that  waffles back and  forth  between white and  not  white,  light  crust  forming on 8 " of  today's  true  fresh  snow.   

I think its  a  wrap that we are  entering the "Spring Skiing"   freeze/thaw cycle, and  for  some locations this is not a bad  thing.  Consolidated base depths  are   good  insurance. 

Breeze


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Burke fared great.  We ended up getting 6-7 inches and the riding conditions were awesome.  Heavy snow mixed in with a little sleet for about 2 hours which made the snow heavy but fast.  Nobody was around today and made it that much better.  Conditions were better today than at any point in the past week, we could not believe how good the riding was  Today It snowed up until an hour ago, Burke definitely dodged a bullet and gained a good amount of snow.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 28, 2011)

sunday river today was AWESOME! Some crusting after 2 or so, but overall a fairly dry mix. It was switching back to all snow from sleet as I was leaving. So much untracked, so soft....


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 28, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> isnt there a 2nd round coming later?  down here on LI thats what its calling for



There is supposed to be a 2nd round but it seems further south and east then they were predicting this morning.  It hasn't rained here in NW Jersey since about 11 am.  It may still hit the island but if it stays away from the mountains we all win.:beer:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 28, 2011)

I kept an eye on radar today, and it looked to me like northern greens/whites/maine got mostly snow out of it...

great news.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2011)

Got to love northern Vermont


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 28, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised by minimal NCP here in the Plymouth/Ashland area. No noticeable snow loss but its definitely wet. My car had 1" accumulation of heavy wet snow after compaction and the rain got at it. At elevation further north, looks like it stayed all or mostly snow. Very nice! Big time bullet dodge.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, Mt. Snow snow report reported a dodged bullet also. I assume this means no thick donut-like glazing took place?


----------



## Euler (Mar 1, 2011)

Down here in Putney we didn't lose any snowpack, but the powder suffered a serious glazing over with a thick shiny crust.  Mt Snow reports all ungroomed trails closed so I'm guessing the mountain's conditions are similar to ours in the valley


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2011)

I was at Snow yesterday and will confirm a heavy glazing over everything. Basically unless it was groomed it was unskiable.


----------

